# KG's Doggy Daycare, Dosia, Tiva and more



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

As most of you know very good friends of mine adopted Tiva. I get to babysit her during the day when both of them are at work. Oh man I love this little girl. Her and Dosia have quickly become the best friends ever. I have a lot of fun with her  Here are some pics.

Here she is getting dropped off all excited to see me 









She's my little buddy 









she says hey lets play

























Little bit of spring pole



























Duel Pit walk 

























They saw a squirrel jump of the cliff 


















I think this one was my favorite pic of the day 


















We went out to visit our friends and play with their dogs. Both these boys are 14 years old.
This is Rocko

























and his brother Junior 

















he's telling us Don't Gooooo!!!!!!!!!









We saw a creepy spider eating a dragonfly









Time to take Dosia out to the private property for squirrel hunting lol









































he thinks it went in the tree stump

















Wait









There he goes

































Thanks for looking


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

they are SOOOOOO cute together, i dunno KG i think maybe YOU should have adopted that baby girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right. I love the girl she is an awesome little doggy. I have a lot of fun with her.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like you had alot of fun! Love the pix.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks they did have a bunch of fun


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I know right. I love the girl she is an awesome little doggy. I have a lot of fun with her.


I am really glad you get to see her so much, they both look great!!! i may have to come out there some time and have your pup teach Cheza to swim lol

and of corse get some ink


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> I am really glad you get to see her so much, they both look great!!! i may have to come out there some time and have your pup teach Cheza to swim lol
> 
> and of corse get some ink


Oooo That would be so awesome  I'd love for you guys to come visit 

I'm really glad that all worked out with Tiva. She is such an adorable loving dog, and she is very eager to please. She loves to work. I can't wait till we get out WP track built in the back yard both of them are gunna do good


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Aimee. These dogs are so much fun. Were all taking them to the river today. I'll take a bunch more pics.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

What great pictures! They all look like they had a blast! You definitely should have adopted her for sure.  But its all good. You still get to see her all the time, so that works out great I'm sure.  I love Dosia!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  Everything worked out just great. They bring her over almost every day so it's all good


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Isn't it funny how a little time with a couple bull dogs can brighten up your day? I'm glad Dosia and Tiva are there for you and you are there for them I'm jealous, girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics. Cool spider. Rocko looks like a cool old guy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Krystal, Love these pics!!! They look like they have so much fun together!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Isn't it funny how a little time with a couple bull dogs can brighten up your day? I'm glad Dosia and Tiva are there for you and you are there for them I'm jealous, girl


They totally do, thet always make me smile.


american_pit13 said:


> Great pics. Cool spider. Rocko looks like a cool old guy.


Yea I couldn't pass up the spider pic 
Rocko is such an awesome dog. I remember they day they got both those dogs. They were so cute and tiny. Even at 14 years old they still bounce around like puppies 


pitbullmamanatl said:


> Krystal, Love these pics!!! They look like they have so much fun together!


They really do. For two fixed dogs they sure act like they're in love lol.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

these pic just make me smile, 
i'm addictied to your pit pics lol they really are two awesome looking dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I'm totally addicted to taking pics. They both are really great dogs and I have a blast with them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO I'm totally addicted to taking pics. They both are really great dogs and I have a blast with them.


that's great, just keep taking pic so i can't get my daily fix lol

does Tiva go in the water yet?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She goes in but she hasn't actually swam yet. She just needs some more time to get used to it but I think she'll be swimming soon.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

That’s great, I wish I could get my guys to swim, only one of mine that likes water is Tika, my main issue is there is no good NOT alligator infested body of water for them to start in =X


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool pics love the way they get along. Can't wait to see the swimming pics...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pix, such happy looking dogs. Wicked spider photo & really like the brunette style


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks LG


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like everything is going well.
i saved one of the pics as my screen saver!
thank you for taking many pics of her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea totally  I take lots of pics every day


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics. Dogs look great


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures.

It looks like they have SO much fun together!


&& the pictures of Dosia pouncing are the cutest!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl  He loves squirrels, he wants to eat them but can't ever catch them.


----------

